# Florida Beach bum turned country girl!



## karensc (Jul 5, 2015)

Welcome! My mom and I started taking lessons almost a year ago! I'm 32 and she is obviously old enough be my mother haha. It's definitely a lot of fun and a great way to bond with your daughter.


----------



## CityslickerfrFla (Jan 11, 2016)

It is great to take lessons together! Hope your lessons are going well, we are having such a blast learning to ride, caring for horses, etc.


----------



## Brackinboy (Jan 9, 2016)

Welcome & good luck with the lessons,horse riding is great fun


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Howdy neighbor, Welcome to the forum. I live right down the street from you (Hwy 17). That's awesome that you and your daughter are taking lessons together. Pretty cool.


----------



## CityslickerfrFla (Jan 11, 2016)

LoriF, you own? There's a horse show this weekend at equestrian center FYI. Maybe I'll see you around someday!!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

What? It's raining!!! lol I'm using this yucky weather to clean house and when it clears, off to buy hay for the kids. Thanks for the invite though. 

Yes, I own horses but don't keep them on my property (wish I could).


----------



## CityslickerfrFla (Jan 11, 2016)

LoriF, Believe Jax equestrian center has indoor arena but didn't make it today anyway  did enjoy seeing my eldest practice archery though. Riding lessons tomorrow, 2nd day of English riding. At this point, I'm just trying to stay in a sitting trot while staying on the saddle and not bouncing around like a bunny!! Post trot for some odd reason is easier for me than sitting trot. That's awesome you own, ride when you want (and when weather cooperates).


----------



## karensc (Jul 5, 2015)

CityslickerfrFla said:


> LoriF, Believe Jax equestrian center has indoor arena but didn't make it today anyway  did enjoy seeing my eldest practice archery though. Riding lessons tomorrow, 2nd day of English riding. At this point, I'm just trying to stay in a sitting trot while staying on the saddle and not bouncing around like a bunny!! Post trot for some odd reason is easier for me than sitting trot. That's awesome you own, ride when you want (and when weather cooperates).


My instructor always tells me to be wet noodle to help me with the sitting trot


----------



## CityslickerfrFla (Jan 11, 2016)

Karensc, Yes, I am learning to "go with the horse" or somewhat absorb the movement depending on the horse - I found crktraining blogs/videos to be very helpful as well! My sitting trot was much better yesterday but then, I was on Western saddle and not English. English saddle this weekend, it's an adjustment! I felt like I was sliding a bit in it, it was so smooth.


----------

